# Micro rayures sur iPod touch



## stéphane83 (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Récent utilisateur d'un iPod touch 4g, et bien j'ai pu constater que l'arrière en acier chromé s'est vite rayé : micro rayures on va dire, rien de méchant si ce n'est que cela gâche un peu l'esthetique de l'objet.
Existe t il un produit afin d'éliminer ces micro rayures efficacement ( type Mirror pour le bronze par exemple ).

Merci.


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, 

essaie la ponceuse électrique 
Plus sérieusement, non malheureusement il existe aucun moyen d'éliminer ces rayures / micro-rayures à moins de changer carrément la coque.
Le seul moyen de le protéger, c'est d'acheter un étui qui rend l'appareil moins esthétique.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Janvier 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> essaie la ponceuse électrique
> Plus sérieusement, non malheureusement il existe aucun moyen d'éliminer ces rayures / micro-rayures à moins de changer carrément la coque.
> ...



Merci, comment changer la coque?
Existe t il des sites avec des tutos ou explications et évidemment les coques au détail ?
( moins cher qu'apple je suppose )
Merci.


----------



## iPadOne (28 Janvier 2012)

peu-etre un peu maniaque mais pas soigneux non ??


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Janvier 2012)

Vous pouvez acheter une coque arrière d'iPod touch sur BricoMac (http://www.bricomac.com/pieces-detachees-coques__31_163_140_903_953.html) ou via un autre site sur le web.

Pour ce qui est du démontage de l'appareil, je vous le déconseille de le faire si vous n'êtes pas un minimum habile, l'iPod Touch est très complexe comme appareil. Il est préférable de laisser faire un pro, encore une fois, vous trouverez des sites comme BricoMac qui vous répare votre appareil pour un coût inférieur à celui d'Apple.

Je n'avais pas à changer la coque de votre iPod à la moindre micro-rayures, c'est tout à fait normal que l'appareil s'use avec le temps.
Ça va vous revenir cher si vous changez systématiquement de coque pour l'esthétique de l'appareil


----------

